# GWT 404 - Servlet nicht gefunden



## gwtbigprob (17. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

habe mich heute an einem GWT-Projekt mit rpc versucht und 
bin kläglich gescheitert...

Er sagt bei mir ständig, dass er meine Datei nicht findet:

[WARN] 404 - POST /de.hof.university.bmi.BMI/bmi (127.0.0.1) 1415 bytes

Die BMI.gwt.xml:


```
<module>
	<inherits name="com.google.gwt.user.User"/>
	<inherits name="com.google.gwt.user.theme.standard.Standard"/>
	<entry-point class="de.hof.university.bmi.client.BMI"/>
</module>
```

BMIService

```
package de.hof.university.bmi.client;

import com.google.gwt.user.client.rpc.RemoteService;
import com.google.gwt.user.client.rpc.RemoteServiceRelativePath;

@RemoteServiceRelativePath("bmi")
public interface BMIService extends RemoteService {
	public double calcBmi(String weight, String height);
}
```

Die web.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app
	PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
	"http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>

	<!-- Default page to serve -->
	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>BMI.html</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>
	
	<!-- Servlets -->
	<servlet>
	    <servlet-name>BMIServiceImpl</servlet-name>
	    <servlet-class>de.hof.university.bmi.server.BMIServiceImpl</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	  
	<servlet-mapping>
	    <servlet-name>BMIServiceImpl</servlet-name>
	    <url-pattern>/de.hof.university.bmi/bmi</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

</web-app>
```

Ich verstehe nicht wieso er sie nicht findet.....

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## nillehammer (17. Nov 2012)

Das ist die Post-URL:

```
[WARN] 404 - POST /de.hof.university.bmi.BMI/bmi (127.0.0.1) 1415 bytes
```
Aber das ist Dein URL-Pattern:

```
/de.hof.university.bmi/bmi
```
Siehst Du's?


----------



## gwtbigprob (17. Nov 2012)

Case-Sensitiv? 

Und mal wieder ist es das einfachste vom einfachsten ^^ Danke ^^


----------



## gwtbigprob (17. Nov 2012)

ach ne garnicht, da fehlt ein .BMI


----------



## gwtbigprob (22. Nov 2012)

Hallo, ich nochmal.

Also das Problem hatte sich ja durch Angabe des korrekten Pfades gelöst gehabt.
Nun habe ich allerdings ein anderes Problem. In meinem Chrome mit dem GWT 
Developer Plugin funktioniert das Programm wunderbar.

Wenn ich es allerdings compiliere und dann in meinem Chrome öffne funktioniert
mein Service nicht mehr den ich oben gepostet hatte (der BMIService).

Woran könnte das liegen, dass es kompiliert nicht funktioniert?


----------



## darekkay (22. Nov 2012)

Wenn du dein Projekt mit dem Google Eclipse Plugin testest, so wird im Hintergrund ein Server (Jetty) gestartet. Dadurch kannst du deine WebApp im Chrome sehen. Kompilieren erzeugt nur eine war-Datei. Diese musst du irgendwo deployen, z.B. in Tomcat.

Google hilft dir mit "deploy gwt tomcat" weiter


----------



## gwtbigprob (22. Nov 2012)

Danke


----------

